# Atlas Senior Class Survey



## Atlas Sr Design (Dec 2, 2010)

Hello, we are students at Eastridge High School in Rochester New York. We are part of a Senior engineering class in which a year long project is to design a solution to a problem and produce an effective prototype. My group has chosen a snow shovel that pushes, rather lifts, heavy wet snow.

current ideas consist of a different blade design, or possibly a heated blade.

Please leave any comments or ideas, your input will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

How about using the motor and battery from a powered wheel chair and attach it to a frame that has a mini snowplow attached? Essentially a smaller version of this:


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

A heated handle would be nice. I don't know how a heated blade would work though.


----------



## Atlas Sr Design (Dec 2, 2010)

thank you for the replies, please tell anyone else about this thread


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

What is your intended market for this product?

What's your cost target?

Materials selection?

Weight?

How about VOC feedback, are the options that you wish to include really desired by your intended market? What features are they really willing to pay for? How much are they willing to pay for them?

http://cozywinters.com/shop/vertex-shovel.html


----------



## Atlas Sr Design (Dec 2, 2010)

JohnnyU, we posted this on the forum to get feedback from people that shovel driveways, so no features are set in stone. 

Our intended demographic is for people that shovel the usual wet and heavy snow that falls every year in Western NY. Plus any other places where that snow falls often. Our cost target has not been determined yet, that is towards the end of the year.

thank you for the link, we are aware of that shovel


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Are there any specific design constraints? Cost? Weight? Powered or unpowered? Specific materials to be used?

You want to create a shovel that pushes heavy snow out of the way instead of lifting it, is that right?


----------



## Atlas Sr Design (Dec 2, 2010)

Our shovel is unpowered, but we are looking for features customers would like to see on the shovel, thats why we posted this thread


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Perhaps a lever action that is stepped on to do the lifting rather than using your back. (just an idea)


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Mr.Markus;1136749 said:


> Perhaps a lever action that is stepped on to do the lifting rather than using your back. (just an idea)


This is a quik sketch I made. It's just an idea. Sorry it's so small.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

mercer_me;1136768 said:


> This is a quik sketch I made. It's just an idea. Sorry it's so small.


I would lose the wheels... use a normal shovel design add a v brace angled behind the shovel that rolls (like those ab sit up machines) attach to a pedal to step on that'll fold up in line with the handle when not in use. I think it's important to keep it simple and compact but functional.


----------



## Atlas Sr Design (Dec 2, 2010)

Thank you all for the ideas, these are a great help


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Atlas Sr Design;1142409 said:


> Thank you all for the ideas, these are a great help


Post up the design you come up with......


----------



## Atlas Sr Design (Dec 2, 2010)

We aren't in the design stage yet, we still need to get as many features as possible


----------



## 18lmslcsr (Jan 20, 2007)

How about, just making a really strong, light weight shovel that last. Lol! I use Suncast right now and luv the Z bend but the plastic with cheap tin blade is the pits. So, I would say make a quality metal one that has a real solid metal edge that will last. $27 for a shovel x 2 every other season is steep. No plastic crap on it any where.....That would be a great design.

C.


----------



## Atlas Sr Design (Dec 2, 2010)

A high strength shovel that is also lightwieght is a very logical idea, i also play lacrosse and know that various types of Titaniuim handles are very strong and also lightweight. If we can make a moderately priced shovel that can last 5+ years would be a great investment


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

something lightweight but at the same time strong enough to not crack and break with wet snow. i hate shovels that break so easily


----------



## Atlas Sr Design (Dec 2, 2010)

Definitely, a strong metal handle with a strong metal blade that is durable is what we are going for now, please list any features that you would like to see in this product


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

These guys got it all right. Design a shovel, patent it,sell it to everyone and retire. Wealth is not in the service field but in design and manufacturing
Good luck to you on your project


----------



## Atlas Sr Design (Dec 2, 2010)

swtiih;1151922 said:


> These guys got it all right. Design a shovel, patent it,sell it to everyone and retire. Wealth is not in the service field but in design and manufacturing
> Good luck to you on your project


thank you, we'll be sure to keep everyone updated on our project


----------



## Atlas Sr Design (Dec 2, 2010)

These Questions are to anyone who wishes to reply to them

1.	How many years of experience do you have? (plowing shoveling etc.)

2.	What else do you find yourself shoveling? ( Walkways, porches etc.)

3.	What type of shovel do you prefer? (bent handle, straight handle, metal, plastic, etc)

4.	Do you experience back pains when shoveling?

5.	If you can recall, do you push snow rather than lift? Or vice versa.

6. Any other questions or comments or ideas

We are also looking to create a thread thats keeps everyone updated on our porject, please let us know if you would like to be kept updated


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

1. How many years of experience do you have? (plowing shoveling etc.)

10 years shoveling and 5 years plowing.

2. What else do you find yourself shoveling? ( Walkways, porches etc.)

Walkways and steps.

3. What type of shovel do you prefer? (bent handle, straight handle, metal, plastic, etc)

I like metal barn shovels with a strait handle. I like them becouse the are very rugged and I don't like bent handles.

4. Do you experience back pains when shoveling?

Yes, I have a compresion fracture and a bulging disc in my lower back.

5. If you can recall, do you push snow rather than lift? Or vice versa.

Yes, pushing it is much easier. I usualy push it then lift and throw it when I get to the snow bank.

6. Any other questions or comments or ideas.

Make sure the shovel you build is very rugged.


----------



## Atlas Sr Design (Dec 2, 2010)

thank you for the reply


----------



## Atlas Sr Design (Dec 2, 2010)

*Beginning the design stage*

hello everyone, we are beginning the design stage of our project, thank you for all the help, we will post our concepts on here ASAP


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

[1.	How many years of experience do you have? (plowing shoveling etc.)
Plowing Snow 3 years, Shoveling (snow/dirt) 15+
2.	What else do you find yourself shoveling? ( Walkways, porches etc.)
Snow :anything that gets walked/drove on. Dirt lots of dirt
3.	What type of shovel do you prefer? (bent handle, straight handle, metal, plastic, etc) For Snow, Straight handle either metal or plastic blade which ever is cheaper.

4.	Do you experience back pains when shoveling?
No, I use the shovel like a plow and push the snow, only lifting when I get to the point I have to put the snow elsewere. I am an archaeologist in the summer months, I dig alot of holes during the year, and have for over 10 years. I have learned how not to use my back but my hips and sholders, to bad they are wore out now.

5.	If you can recall, do you push snow rather than lift? Or vice versa.
Push, Push Push...
6. Any other questions or comments or ideas


----------

